# Incredible investment



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Check this out, this guy bought an ATV in 2006 or 2007 and he can now sell it for nearly $7k http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... 145&lpid=4 that is incredible, you can buy a new one for only $4,999 http://www.renegadesports.us/ So, I guess I should buy a new one, use it and then sell it later for a $2k gain or about 40% in a year, tell me where I can beat that with any stock or bond!

Edit; in all fairness to the seller, he is just too silly to post all of the vital info, he actually has the deluxe model that is an EFI and not an HO, which does sell for more, but you can still buy a new one for a little bit less than what he wants to sell his used one for.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe that's how much he still owes on the loan... :? 

Kinda sounds like pawn shop pricing... :|


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It always amazes me at what people think there used stuff is worth. If you are interested I will let you in on some 2 year old used grizzlies with minor scratches for only 1200 more than I paid for them. P.M. me if interested...


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> It always amazes me at what people think there used stuff is worth. If you are interested I will let you in on some 2 year old used grizzlies with minor scratches for only 1200 more than I paid for them. P.M. me if interested...




*SOLD!!!*


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> Maybe that's how much he still owes on the loan... :?
> 
> Kinda sounds like pawn shop pricing... :|


Take it easy on the pawnshoppers, they are my pals.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe that's how much he still owes on the loan... :?
> ...


Uh Huh... :roll:

Last time I put bankers and pawnbrokers in the same sentence...you chastised me... -)O(- -)O(-

*OOO*


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote=".45":29kjbb1b]Maybe that's how much he still owes on the loan... :?
> ...


Uh Huh... :roll:

Last time I put bankers and pawnbrokers in the same sentence...you chastised me... -)O(- -)O(-

*OOO*[/quote:29kjbb1b]
I just wanted to see if Alzheimer's had set in yet? You passed the test! :lol: :lol: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Are you going to let him get away with that .55?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> It always amazes me at what people think there used stuff is worth. If you are interested I will let you in on some 2 year old used grizzlies with minor scratches for only 1200 more than I paid for them. P.M. me if interested...


BTW I saw the pics of the one; I think those scratches could possibly considered major... j/k


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Naw, I got new plastic on the front end after I flipped it so just some usage scratches in the plastic now... But honestly they would be one of the last Items I would sell.


----------

